# music that inspires awe



## KieranJ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm relatively new to classical music so i dont really know what to look for. I'm looking for music that creates a sense of awe. It's hard to explain so maybe giving examples will help. For instance, Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata really gets to me, and the theme song from the tv series "Band of Brothers". Any suggestions?

thanks, kieran


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

classical music is like jelly beans everybodys got that one they like and that one they cant stand. say i like the green ones and you cant stand the green ones. 
Now music that makes me go awe that was amazing. 
Don Giovanni Act II the commendatore scene- Mozart
Le Nozze Di Figaro - Mozart
Pictures At An Exhibition - Mussorgsky
Symphony 25. Mozart
Symphony 6 - Beethoven
The Planets - Holst
Toccatta and Fugue - Bach
The Four Seasons (Summer preferbly) - Vivaldi
Peer Gynt - Grieg
Pathetique - Beethoven
Requiem Mass - Mozart
Fantasie Impromptu - Chopin
Violin Sonata in A Major, Op. 47 "Kreutzer" - Beethoven
The Rite Of Spring - Stravinsky
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd (Yes Its a classic in my book)
The List goes on but really your is best answered by you


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

bruckner 8th symphony


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> classical music is like jelly beans everybodys got that one they like and that one they cant stand.


Nice metaphor. So true!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

KieranJ said:


> Hi everyone. I'm relatively new to classical music so i dont really know what to look for. I'm looking for music that creates a sense of awe. It's hard to explain so maybe giving examples will help.


1) Hi to you. 
2) Giving examples _always_ helps. 
Since the _Moonlight_ Sonata is frequently paired with the _Pathétique_ & _Appassionata_ Sonatas, have you auditioned those works? While on the topic of Beethoven's piano Sonatas, are we willing to go for broke with the _Hammerklavier_ Sonata? 


Gustav said:


> Bruckner's 8th Symphony


No arguing with the sense of awe found _there_.
Based on what you've heard so far, *KieranJ*, who else, other than Beethoven, has made an impression?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

When It comes to Beethoven and the piano if you enjoy moonlight sonata you can pretty much enjoy his other works. Pathetique has kinda the same vibe which I actually like as much or more than the moonlight sonata


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

i like Beethoven's 1st, 2nd and 3rd piano sonatas at the moment, i am moving to the 4th, 5th, and 6th Piano Sonatas next.


----------



## xunvala (Jun 25, 2008)

Beethoven 5 - particularly the transition into the finale.
Beethoven 7 - 2nd movement.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Mahler 3 is pretty awful.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> No arguing with the sense of awe found _there_.


Indeed- the opening is often described as sounding like the "beginning of the earth".

As for suggestions, KieranJ, try some Bruckner symphonies (esp. 5, 8, and 9) and Mahler symphonies (esp. 2, 8, and 9). Also, listen to some Strauss tone poems (_Also sprach Zarathustra_, _Ein Heldenben_) and, as others have recommended, the Beethoven Sonatas. You might also want to check out some choral works (Bach's B Minor Mass, Mozart's Requiem, and Fauré's Reqiuem).


----------



## Haruki (Jul 15, 2008)

My personals 

Beethoven-Symphony No. 5 in C Minor 
Chopin-Piano Concertos, Waltzes and Polonaises. All of them. Piano Concerto No. 2-3rd movement gives me goosebumps from awe whenever I listen to it. 

Haydn-Symphony No. 100 in G Major "Military"
Haydn-Symphony No. 101 in D Major "Clock"
Mozart-Horn Concertos. Especially K. 412. 
Mozart-Requiem in D minor
Mozart-Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor
Rachmaninoff-Piano Concertos 2 and 3. 
Bach-Brandenburg Concertos. 
Strauss-Emperor Waltz, Blue Danube Waltz.
Beethoven-Piano Concerto No. 3, and 5
Bach-Harpsichord Concertos
Brahms-Hungarian Dances, Violin Concerto in D Major, Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor. 
Schubert-Trout Quintet, Symphony No. 7

The list goes on and on...


----------

